# X-35 to a F-35?



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I picked up a kit of Italeri's X-35 and was curious to see if anyone's tried to convert it into either the F-35A or B versions.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought Revell Germany? was coming out with a kit of the production plane/s?


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about any new releases. But since I have two of this one, that I'd try to modify one into the A model.

The cockpit appears to need to need to be raised and the back elongated.


----------

